# SCHWINN 1/2" SPROCKET QUESTION?



## 1motime (May 7, 2020)

I have a simple question.  What is the largest diameter and how many teeth 1/2" Schwinn sprocket?  Standard one piece crank.  Prewar or Postwar.  Design doesn't matter.
Phantom looks big but I need some help on this one!  Are there different size "Clover" sprockets?

Thanks!


----------



## Cooper S. (May 7, 2020)

You can get the 60 tooth ones from an excersiors bike, they don’t have any design at all on them tho


----------



## 1motime (May 7, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> You can get the 60 tooth ones from an excersiors bike, they don’t have any design at all on them tho



You are right!  That one is a bit too big!  I want to run a chain guard.  Also want to get the bike started from a dead stop without being on a down hill!


----------



## Roger Henning (May 7, 2020)

The 52 is the biggest one used by many bikes.  On my 1958 Phantom I do not think I would want it bigger.  If you want the bike faster you could also use a smaller rear sprocket depending on the bike hub you are using.  Roger


----------



## 1motime (May 7, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> The 52 is the biggest one used by many bikes.  On my 1958 Phantom I do not think I would want it bigger.  If you want the bike faster you could also use a smaller rear sprocket depending on the bike hub you are using.  Roger



Thanks  That is what I was thinking.  Phantom is the largest I have seen.  Some Fastbacks used a 50 but more of a Mag style than an earlier look
 I am building a early lightweight "custom" and am using a SA 3 speed at the moment.


----------



## BFGforme (May 7, 2020)

For easier riding, put bigger on the back like a 20, or 22 tooth sprocket and the 52 tooth on front makes easy riding!


----------



## 1motime (May 7, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> For easier riding, put bigger on the back like a 20, or 22 tooth sprocket and the 52 tooth on front makes easy riding!



Thanks for the feedback!  Now have to see what is available for SA 3 speed hubs!


----------



## 1motime (May 7, 2020)

Are there different size "clover" sprockets?


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2020)

Pre war 60 Tooth 1/2"






The regular clover 1/2" was 46 T only.


----------



## 1motime (May 7, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Pre war 60 Tooth 1/2"
> 
> View attachment 1189493
> 
> The regular clover 1/2" was 46 T only.



That is a big gear!   Big jump from the 46T.   Not sure I want to start out pumping like that every time to gt moving.   Getting a bit old for that unfortunately.  
Thanks for the info and photo.  Looks like the Phantom sprocket is the choice since every part needs to be Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2020)

How about a 46 in the sweetheart design?


----------



## 1motime (May 7, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> How about a 46 in the sweetheart design?
> 
> View attachment 1189535



Thanks,  That is another choice.  Probably go with the 52T Phantom.  Too bad the Clover was never made in larger sizes.   It is the most recognizable Schwinn design.


----------



## rollfaster (May 8, 2020)

For extremely easy pedaling, I used a 46t cloverleaf front with a 22t rear on a 58 Traveller three speed to coaster conversion. Don’t get any more effortless than that!


----------



## 1motime (May 8, 2020)

That is a nice Traveler!  Nice set up!  Actually what I was originally thinking about.  Then wanted to go the SA 3 speed hub for gearing choices.  Also want to go with a big front sprocket for a different visual.


----------



## Rivnut (May 9, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (May 9, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> View attachment 1190481



That probably takes the prize for the largest!  Of course you have to share the prize with the guy who runs along side to push start you!  Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 9, 2020)

The 22 tooth rear cog is awesome! I have one on my '59 Wasp, it has late '70s Cruiser S-2s on it.


----------



## Rivnut (May 9, 2020)

1motime said:


> That probably takes the prize for the largest!  Of course you have to share the prize with the guy who runs along side to push start you!  Thanks!



I couldn't find the picture of the one that I wanted.  The crank arms fit inside the chain ring.  I don't know if anyone could run fast enough to get that one started.  

But I've seen this illustration before.






This woman rode this bike 184 mph on the Bonneville Salt Flats.  Check out the compound gearing.  If you want to see her in action, check out YouTube.


----------



## fattyre (May 9, 2020)

Its all about the gear inches.   






						Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Gear Calculator
					

A JavaScript calculator for analyzing bicycle gearing



					www.sheldonbrown.com


----------

